# The Last Ship - Season 2 2015 Spoilers



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Unreal City and Fight the Ship 06/21/15

No thread yet so maybe a season discussion works?

Glad this is back and that it hasn't lost it's rollercoaster popcorn edge.

Talk about a guilty pleasure I almost feel bad for liking this show.

Will be very interesting to see where they take this now they are back on US soil (kindof) - the scene where the doctor was about to go into the pregnant shipmate had me on the edge of my seat... - - - as did many other plot points.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I guess I should have rewatched the last couple of eps from last season. I'd forgotten what happened last year.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Well I'm happy to have it back, thought that was a great episode.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I enjoy this series, primarily because my buddy was pretty high up the chain in a ship of this class and I got to tour it while it was still in the shipyard.

It may not be the best series out there, but it is fun for summer.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

This is still a great adrenaline ride. I know it's manipulative, but damn do I love the sailors bursting through a door, guns drawn, bellowing, "United States Navy!"

Gets me every time.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

mikecc said:


> this is still a great adrenaline ride. I know it's manipulative, but damn do i love the sailors bursting through a door, guns drawn, bellowing, "united states navy!"
> 
> gets me every time.


+1


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

MikeCC said:


> This is still a great adrenaline ride. I know it's manipulative, but damn do I love the sailors bursting through a door, guns drawn, bellowing, "United States Navy!"
> 
> Gets me every time.


I liked it too. It's like watching an old western movie when the cavalry rides to the rescue.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

My wife cheered when the axe found its way into that dbag's chest


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Even though I only watched part of the 'this season on', seems like they're going to be misnamed, like "Prison Break" after they broke out, etc...


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Unless another U.S. Navy ship arrives, the name holds just fine.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

So I'm guessing that each season they will go to a new port where someone is trying to run things in their own image and they will have to stop it? I guess that can be interesting, but can get old too. We'll see. I enjoyed the episode.


----------



## J4yDubs (Jul 3, 2002)

Good episode and glad to have it back on. These long breaks really hurt the shows though. Having to re-watch the end of the last season to remember what's going on is not good.

The burning bodies to make electricity plot is just bad. Human bodies, not even drained of fluids, would be a terrible burning material. Almost anything else would be more efficient. I think they could have just used the electrical plant as an incinerator, using something else as the primary fuel, and it would have worked better, at least for me. I understand they were going for the "OMG they are killing humans for fuel" aspect, but it just didn't work.

John


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

They weren't burning the bodies for primarily for fuel. Burning them was easier than mass graves, and supplemented their fuel source.

The plant still kept going even after they stopped the supply of corpses.

--Carlos V.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

And I still get to look at Rhona Mitra!


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Somebody remind me, where did the virus come from?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

RGM1138 said:


> Somebody remind me, where did the virus come from?


Antarctica, right? That's why they were there, trying to get the primordial strain.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

And then that ruasian guy mutated it and made it airborne or something. 

Oops


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Interesting move with the covered reload and the camerawork they did to show it. (between "Wolf" and that other guy)

--Carlos V.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Unbeliever said:


> Interesting move with the covered reload and the camerawork they did to show it. (between "Wolf" and that other guy)


An ex-military friend of mine says that whatever sins this show might have, it is generally excellent on military matters.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

The new spec ops crew, Wolf and Ravit are a pair of absolute bad asses. 

And, D'amn, that bad guy shot with the MK 38 machine gun blowed up real good.

The Russian guy with the mercenaries, what's his deal again? He's a carrier, right?

And I guess since the commander is the star of the show, he'll be Capt. Kirking with the away team on every ep now.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Yeah the Russian guy is a carrier, he is the one who mutated the virus by mistake, but apparently he is embracing it that he is the harbinger of death. 

He has hooked up with this brotherhood of people who apparently are naturally immune to the virus. It seems they want to prevent a cure so that all the "unworthy" will die.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> An ex-military friend of mine says that whatever sins this show might have, it is generally excellent on military matters.


Does that include using the 5" deck gun to shoot down a helicopter way back in the pilot episode?

--Carlos V.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> The new spec ops crew, Wolf and Ravit are a pair of absolute bad asses.


The IDF's uniforms are very distinctive. I was scratching my head when they showed her walking through the corridors wondering how the IDF wound up on this side of the Atlantic until they introduced them.

--Carlos V.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Unbeliever said:


> Does that include using the 5" deck gun to shoot down a helicopter way back in the pilot episode?
> 
> --Carlos V.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5"/54_caliber_Mark_45_gun



> The gun is designed for use against surface warships, *anti-aircraft* and shore bombardment to support amphibious operations.[1]


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I thought we covered that in a previous thread from Season 1


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I did have a question about the recent show, what was with the gloves and turtle neck that the XO and other bridge crew put on? What's that all about? Was he going to do some grilling and needed some heat protection or something?


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> An ex-military friend of mine says that whatever sins this show might have, it is generally excellent on military matters.


I noticed that very early on when they said "say again" over the radio instead of "repeat". One of the very, very few shows to care enough to get that right.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> I did have a question about the recent show, what was with the gloves and turtle neck that the XO and other bridge crew put on? What's that all about? Was he going to do some grilling and needed some heat protection or something?


I assumed it was because when you call general quarters you need to be ready to put out fires.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

zordude said:


> I assumed it was because when you call general quarters you need to be ready to put out fires.


I guess that makes sense, so it's just general fire protection in case fires start under battle.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

zordude said:


> I assumed it was because when you call general quarters you need to be ready to put out fires.


I've seen crew members do that in WWII movies. They would don the protective gear as they went into combat, to protect them from fires caused during battle.

Or, what vertigo 235 said.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

vertigo235 said:


> Yeah the Russian guy is a carrier, he is the one who mutated the virus by mistake, but apparently he is embracing it that he is the harbinger of death.
> 
> He has hooked up with this brotherhood of people who apparently are naturally immune to the virus. It seems they want to prevent a cure so that all the "unworthy" will die.


Yeah, that's starting to ring a bell. I've forgotten most of what happened in season 1.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

That's something that other shows certainly wouldn't bother with, pretty cool that they did on the show.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

vertigo235 said:


> brotherhood of people who apparently are naturally immune to the virus. It seems they want to prevent a cure so that all the "unworthy" will die.


Ohhhhhhhhhh.

I guess the one thing I wasn't understanding is why they didn't just say WE HAVE THE CURE - WE ARE GIVING IT AWAY...

But if the baddies in the sub are trying to prevent a cure (too late!) then that makes sense. Otherwise why would anyone fight over it?

Two new crew members are AWESOME.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Yeah I don't think they are fighting for the cure I think they are fighting against it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The thing I forget is why they let the Russian guy go.. or did he escape?


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

When the Russian ship was screwed up after their last encounter with the Nathan James, the Doc made his exit in the confusion.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Wolf is gorgeous. He so reminds me of Joe Manganiello, True Blood's wolfman. I was watching with other women so we all chuckled when the woman on ship commented on his appeal.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

He is certainly a welcome addition to this show.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

This show works my every last nerve. 
They have got the suspense driven popcorn-needed roller coaster genre down pat.
By the time we got to the torpedoes and missiles I was a wreck.
I agree with Dad - they gotta take those guys down.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> This show works my every last nerve.
> They have got the suspense driven popcorn-needed roller coaster genre down pat.
> By the time we got to the torpedoes and missiles I was a wreck.
> I agree with Dad - they gotta take those guys down.


Yes, I agree 100%!!! 

I'm really enjoying this show!

Gerry


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

Yea, new fan here! I've got to save all the shows and start from the beginning. I'm missing second episode but have four others. The two I've watched are great! That awful scene on the hospital ship reminded me of the Valentine's Day massacre....


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

For some reason I always love shows with submarines in them. Usually the good guys are on the sub, though.

So you military guys--is that quiet 2 thing for real? They really could "hear" you walking around with your shoes on or talking, but they can't see you if you don't? 
The part about the air on deck dissipating the noise does make sense.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

stellie93 said:


> So you military guys--is that quiet 2 thing for real? They really could "hear" you walking around with your shoes on or talking, but they can't see you if you don't?
> The part about the air on deck dissipating the noise does make sense.


I was wondering about that also - I can't imagine they would make that up given how much attention to naval detail the show is supposed to have - but there was one point when the noise on deck seemed really loud in comparison.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> I was wondering about that also - I can't imagine they would make that up given how much attention to naval detail the show is supposed to have - but there was one point when the noise on deck seemed really loud in comparison.


I suppose any noise inside the ship will be transmitted through the hull into the water, but on the deck it will only dissipate into the air, since there's not water for it to be transmitted to...


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Old WWII movies had this all the time. Remember "run silent, run deep"? I think Das Boot had a scene or two where they went down deep, everybody sat around not making a sound, sweating until the destroyer above gave up. 

They all have a scene where someone drops something only to be saved by another, alert shipmate, as this most recent episode of Ship had.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

efilippi said:


> Old WWII movies had this all the time. Remember "run silent, run deep"? I think Das Boot had a scene or two where they went down deep, everybody sat around not making a sound, sweating until the destroyer above gave up. They all have a scene where someone drops something only to be saved by another, alert shipmate, as this most recent episode of Ship had.


It seems like having a dog aboard, even a well trained one, would be a serious liability in a situation like that. Why no muzzle?


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

danterner said:


> It seems like having a dog aboard, even a well trained one, would be a serious liability in a situation like that. Why no muzzle?


Muzzles do not usually quiet a dog, at least not completely. The muzzle designs I've seen all work to prevent bites. A military dog is usually trained to be extraordinarily quiet. BTW, was the dog ever shown before? Tis was the first I noticed it.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

danterner said:


> It seems like having a dog aboard, even a well trained one, would be a serious liability in a situation like that. Why no muzzle?


Well the easiest solution would have been to crate the dog on deck.

If the Nathan James was headed to Dr Hunter as well how did the sub get there so far ahead of them to get all the lab locations, fire their missiles to all the lab locations, and then leave before the NJ even arrived? The Nathan James is faster than an Astute class sub and they knew where they were going the whole time.

I am not a submariner questions:
Wouldn't all the hull scraping the sub did in the canyon have been picked up passively?

If the sub launched 26 missiles how many more could they have? Can a Tomahawk even get from East Coast to SLC or other western targets?


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

LlamaLarry said:


> Well the easiest solution would have been to crate the dog on deck.
> 
> If the Nathan James was headed to Dr Hunter as well how did the sub get there so far ahead of them to get all the lab locations, fire their missiles to all the lab locations, and then leave before the NJ even arrived? The Nathan James is faster than an Astute class sub and they knew where they were going the whole time.
> 
> ...


I don't think those were Tomahawk cruise missiles. I suspect they may have been ICBMs, because the sub was a British nuclear deterrent.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I remember a scene from a sub movie, (Red October?, Crimson Tide?), where the boat had gone quiet and there were some sailors buying gum. One of them dropped the change on the deck and they were very concerned that the noise would give them away to the surface ship.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> I remember a scene from a sub movie, (Red October?, Crimson Tide?), where the boat had gone quiet and there were some sailors buying gum. One of them dropped the change on the deck and they were very concerned that the noise would give them away to the surface ship.


That was "Down Periscope", the Kelsey Grammar/Lauren Holley comedy.

And "Sonar" Lovacelli (the character) was able to count the change correctly from the other sub.

--Carlos "It's time to kick this pig" V.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

LlamaLarry said:


> I am not a submariner questions:
> Wouldn't all the hull scraping the sub did in the canyon have been picked up passively?


Yes, I would think so. Try going underwater and scraping a wrench against the pool bottom. The sound travels a long way.



> If the sub launched 26 missiles how many more could they have? Can a Tomahawk even get from East Coast to SLC or other western targets?





MikeCC said:


> I don't think those were Tomahawk cruise missiles. I suspect they may have been ICBMs, because the sub was a British nuclear deterrent.


I don't know about British subs. US Ohio-class boomers converted from SSBNs to SSGNs have 22 tubes with 7 Tomahawk cruise missiles each, so up to 154. The other two tubes are for SEAL deployment. Virginia and Improved LA attack subs carry 12 in their VLS tubes.

Tomahawks wouldn't have the range to hit SLC or Phoenix. The Madison, Wi lab would be at the edge of their range at ~1500 miles. I was confused, because one of the guys on the James said something about a ballistic missile launch. They were later referred to as Tomahawks. Tomahawks are slow. Sub-sonic. The James should have been able to take out a lot more than 2. The Aegis/VLS ships were designed to shoot down huge salvos of incoming anti-ship missiles launched by Soviet bombers and ships. Tomahawks would take hours to fly to the targets which were farther inland.

The flight path that we saw on screen of the missiles was definitely not a that of an SLBM (submarine launched ballistic missile), Likewise, I doubt the crazy brother in charge had nuclear launch codes. US Tridents could easily hit any target in the continental US from the East Coast. Ohios that are still SSBNs carry 24, with multiple 100-500KT thermonuclear warheads on each. Originally 12, reduced to 8 after SORT limited total nukes for US and Russia.

The fact that it has Spearfish torpedoes isn't much of a clue. US boomers carry Mk48 AdCaps just like our attack subs.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

efilippi said:


> Old WWII movies had this all the time. Remember "run silent, run deep"? I think Das Boot had a scene or two where they went down deep, everybody sat around not making a sound, sweating until the destroyer above gave up.
> 
> They all have a scene where someone drops something only to be saved by another, alert shipmate, as this most recent episode of Ship had.


I have seen this in subs, but I was surprised that the surface ship could use the same trick. I don't think I'd ever seen that.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Unbeliever said:


> And "Sonar" Lovacelli (the character) was able to count the change correctly from the other sub.


Found it:

*"Sonar" Lovacelli:* Sir, it's the Orlando. Someone just dropped 45 cents.

*Lt. Cmdr. Dodge: *Are you sure?

*"Sonar" Lovacelli:* Oh, yeah. A quarter and 2 dimes.

--Carlos V.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> I have seen this in subs, but I was surprised that the surface ship could use the same trick. I don't think I'd ever seen that.


Ah, I finally see the point. And I agree, I've never seen it on a surface ship either.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Unbeliever said:


> That was "Down Periscope", the Kelsey Grammar/Lauren Holley comedy.
> 
> And "Sonar" Lovacelli (the character) was able to count the change correctly from the other sub.
> 
> --Carlos "It's time to kick this pig" V.


You're right, I remember that now. I don't know why I thought it was from a drama.

Thanks.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> Two new crew members are AWESOME.


<surprised tone> Wolfman? </surprised tone> I like it."

That cracked me up. I'm liking them too.


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

This show is so much better than it needs to be. I love it.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

The "Russian Guy" you guys keep referring to isn't Russian.  He is Norwegian... his name is Niels Sorenson. 

He is the one that injected his human DNA into the virus, which allowed it to spread like crazy, but made him immune.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I want to see them take out the sub crew. It's gonna be harder now that the President is an "Immune". 

But I want to see Niels get his from that big Mk 38 machine gun. I hate that guy.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Does anyone know if this is the final season? I don't how long they can keep the stories fresh, but I will miss this show when it finally ends.

BTW, I'm surprised that the Navy is still using ASROCs, which I first heard about in The Bedford Incident (1965).


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I am sure it is too soon too say if there is a season 3 - 
I am sure if the ratings are good they will find a way to keep it going.

And I have to say - so far they are doing a pretty good job at keeping it exciting. After the first episode when the cure seemed to be a done deal I didn't have a clue where they were going to go.

BTW - does "whiskey" stand for something in naval terms or just what they navy calls locations?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> I am sure it is too soon too say if there is a season 3 -
> I am sure if the ratings are good they will find a way to keep it going.
> 
> And I have to say - so far they are doing a pretty good job at keeping it exciting. After the first episode when the cure seemed to be a done deal I didn't have a clue where they were going to go.
> ...


Whiskey is the word for the letter W in the military alphabet.

Now sure how it was used here, but a location could have been designated by the letter W so was referred to as Whiskey.

Of course a common usage is Whiskey Tango Foxtrot


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I think in this case Whiskey = W for Waypoint


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

So is there any actual real ship footage in this show? So much can/is done on green screen/with computers..

and if they are really on a ship, is it done like Love Boat was where they shoot the ship scenes all in one batch or a couple of batches then intermingle that footage in with stuff recorded on a soundstage or their outdoor locations?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I'd bet most of it is permanent sets. Even if they had access to a real ship, I doubt they have reliable access. They probably shoot some of the long-shot deck scenes on a ship and the rest on sets...


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

They film (or filmed) some of the stuff in San Diego on the USS _Halsey_ and the USS _Dewey_. They used the USS _Iowa_ for the Russian ship.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

vertigo235 said:


> I think in this case Whiskey = W for Waypoint


Or for West?


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

AeneaGames said:


> Or for West?


It seems to be used as a word for "location". What's your whiskey? Like What's your 20?

Doesn't make sense to me but that seems to be what they said on the ship.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

RGM1138 said:


> BTW, I'm surprised that the Navy is still using ASROCs, which I first heard about in The Bedford Incident (1965).


I first came in contact with ASROC on the Higbee (DD 806) in 1967. ASROC is an acronym for AntiSubmarine Rocket; the ones the US Navy uses today are an evolutionary descendent from those first deployed in the 60s. Other nations have their own unique versions of ASROC systems.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

I was away for a couple of weeks and I caught up with the two episodes I missed last night. I am really enjoying this show!! I like it when they show a military unit operating as close to reality as possible and yet weave in a good amount of drama. I always liked stories about submarines and/or naval ships at sea. I like it when they show the highly trained crew working super efficiently and smartly executing orders. I just find it very interesting.

Also the fight scenes are choreographed quite nicely and the female Israeli soldier kicks ass!

Of course the Captain is acting like Captain Kirk and is often off the ship on one or more tactical missions and its doubtful that would happen in real life. But I can live with it as it done quite well and adds to the drama.

By the way, the female officer in the command center (CIC?) I think has a title of TOA. I would guess the T is for Tactical and the O is for Officer but what is the A for. Or does TOA stand for something else?

Gerry


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Gerryex said:


> By the way, the female officer in the command center (CIC?) I think has a title of TOA. I would guess the T is for Tactical and the O is for Officer but what is the A for. Or does TOA stand for something else?
> 
> Gerry


All I could find was Tactical Operations Area, but that is not for a person.

I can ask my friend who was an officer on DDG-99, which is the same class of ship as this one.


----------



## dcushing (Sep 25, 2001)

She the TAO.

Tactical Actions Officer


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

dcushing said:


> She the TAO.
> 
> Tactical Actions Officer


Thanks! I love all those acronyms and that they flow so easily from the crew. Of course they are trained very well and that is all part of the training.

Gerry


----------



## Tivo_60 (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm liking this a lot and Eric Dane is cast perfectly as the captain.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

RGM1138 said:


> Does anyone know if this is the final season?


It has been renewed for a Season 3.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Oh please tell me where I can get this magical 90 *meter* Bluetooth that works inside a metal box with small corridors?


----------



## jasrub (May 9, 2008)

I know, I have a bluetooth speaker I listen to music around the house, and if I have my speaker in the bedroom and move my phone to the kitchen, it breaks up and becomes un-listenable.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Class 1 bluetooth is good for 100 meters. But you'd never find it in a mobile device, because of its high power consumption.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Jeeters said:


> Class 1 bluetooth is good for 100 meters. But you'd never find it in a mobile device, because of its high power consumption.


That's probably in open air too, direct line of sight.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

They're using military-grade Bluetooth, designed for use in submarines.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They're using military-grade Bluetooth, designed for use in submarines.


Maybe it's the older military grade, STD10F; it was getting a little long in the tooth.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I don't regularly watch this show, but my sister does, and occasionally I sit in and watch a few minutes here and there. I have to say, for a show that seemed to start off as a brain-dead Michael Bay explod-a-palooza, it seems to have evolved quite nicely. The detail at which they portray the military stuff is pretty impressive for television. It reminds me a little of some of Tom Clancy's stuff.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I think Tom was being pretty harsh with the doc. I don't see how they could have used Niels in a better way.

Besides, he caused the death of 5 _billion_ people. As they say in Texas, "he just needed killin', judge."

BTW, I'm not 100% convinced that POTUS is on the side of the angels.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> I think Tom was being pretty harsh with the doc. I don't see how they could have used Niels in a better way.
> 
> Besides, he caused the death of 5 _billion_ people. As they say in Texas, "he just needed killin', judge."


The problem is that, as I think the doc pointed out, she didn't *need* to kill him to develop her possible cure. She just wanted to. As such, she appointed herself judge, jury, and executioner.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> The problem is that, as I think the doc pointed out, she didn't *need* to kill him to develop her possible cure. She just wanted to. As such, she appointed herself judge, jury, and executioner.


Plus eliminated any possible use he could have that she was overlooking. As Chandler pointed out ("Without Niels to put in front of the world, I have no way to fight the propaganda war to come").


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Jeeters said:


> Class 1 bluetooth is good for 100 meters. But you'd never find it in a mobile device, because of its high power consumption.


OK, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth_low_energy
mentions 100 m theoretical max for "Classic Bluetooth technology", but also mentions use in mobile phones, headsets, etc..

So I'm not sure if you're talking about something else or not. If so, can you provide a link for more info? (i.e. maybe you mean something with RELIABLE 100 m range.) I'm just curious if it uses more power than e.g. cell phones or WiFi.

...and of course, realistically, we don't get anywhere near that range in actual Bluetooth usage.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

RGM1138 said:


> I think Tom was being pretty harsh with the doc. I don't see how they could have used Niels in a better way.
> 
> Besides, he caused the death of 5 _billion_ people. As they say in Texas, "he just needed killin', judge."
> 
> BTW, I'm not 100% convinced that POTUS is on the side of the angels.


Agreed on both points. I just think they wanted to add internal conflict. I was thinking that the POTUS is a traitor. They keep leaving questionable characters alone too much.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

mattack said:


> OK, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth_low_energy
> mentions 100 m theoretical max for "Classic Bluetooth technology", but also mentions use in mobile phones, headsets, etc..
> 
> So I'm not sure if you're talking about something else or not. If so, can you provide a link for more info? (i.e. maybe you mean something with RELIABLE 100 m range.) I'm just curious if it uses more power than e.g. cell phones or WiFi.
> ...


http://bluetoothinsight.blogspot.com/2008/01/bluetooth-power-classes.html
Class 1 is 100mW according to the above. It's not as outrageously high as I was vaguely remembering.

Apparently, there are, or at last have been, some Class 1 capable phones. I found that the Motorola Razr V3 was class 1.
http://www.thetravelinsider.info/phones/motorolarazrv3review.htm


> Most phones and other devices use the Bluetooth Class 2 specification which has a designed range of 10 meters (33 feet), but for some strange reason, Motorola built the V3 to a Class 1 specification which has a 100m/330ft range.
> This is not as good as it might seem on paper. Firstly, the extra range means extra battery drain. Secondly, you'll only get this extra range when communicating with another Class 1 device, of which there are very few.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Beryl said:


> I was thinking that the POTUS is a traitor.


This has bothered me from the start. I have never, that I can recall, seen this actor in any show where he has been a 'good' guy. He is _always_ a villain. So when he popped up in Ship, I immediately assumed his character was not to be trusted. But then I'd say, that's unfair, let the guy play the part and perhaps he will be a good guy and get a more broad-based career.  But I still can't shake it. My gut knows he's a snake and I keep waiting for the reveal.

Which is a helluva thing to say about an actor, a guy just trying to make a living. I do hope he is a good guy in this show and gets some redemption.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

efilippi said:


> This has bothered me from the start. I have never, that I can recall, seen this actor in any show where he has been a 'good' guy. He is _always_ a villain. So when he popped up in Ship, I immediately assumed his character was not to be trusted. But then I'd say, that's unfair, let the guy play the part and perhaps he will be a good guy and get a more broad-based career.  But I still can't shake it. My gut knows he's a snake and I keep waiting for the reveal.
> 
> Which is a helluva thing to say about an actor, a guy just trying to make a living. I do hope he is a good guy in this show and gets some redemption.


This! I have the same feeling about him, and I know it's because of the actor and the other parts he's played. Prove me wrong Last Ship!


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I just wanted to mention that Inbar Lavi is incredibly attractive. That is all.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

efilippi said:


> This has bothered me from the start. I have never, that I can recall, seen this actor in any show where he has been a 'good' guy.


Wow, he's been in a lot of stuff... (No wonder he's one of the "it's that guy"s.)

I bet he was a good guy in "The Single Guy", being in around half of the guys, as it looks like one of the main characters.. (yes, I'm joking about trying to purposely argue this point.... I totally remember the show, but don't remember *him*. I remember Silverman and Ming Na Wen from that show..)


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I mostly remember him from Desperate Housewives.
The episode that was mostly him and the captain I recall thinking to myself - wow this guy is actually a good actor...
I will be curious to see if his bad guy reputation turns out to be true. His character has been suspect, but I am leaning toward he has become genuine.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

mattack said:


> Wow, he's been in a lot of stuff... (No wonder he's one of the "it's that guy"s.)


Perhaps, but I remember him (Mark Moses) most recently from Homeland, Mad Men, and Desperate Housewives. Not a good guy in any of those.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Can't believe they killed off Israeli girl. The memorial was pretty moving though.

Chandler pulled a Captain Kirk again. Bit him in the ass this time. This is the kind of thing that pulls me right out of suspension of disbelief.

Nitpick: the coast of Louisiana does not have mountains. It has marshes.

If POTUS is a traitor, he's deep, deep undercover.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

how did they escape from the oil rig ? The rig was exploding and it went to commercial. When it came back from commercial, everyone was on the ship getting treated ?? 

Did we miss a scene ?


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

They should hope POTUS's speech never makes it to anyones ears/eyes. That thing could totally be reedited to be more damning than the fake attack video.


----------



## bc0312 (Dec 25, 2002)

SugarBowl said:


> how did they escape from the oil rig ? The rig was exploding and it went to commercial. When it came back from commercial, everyone was on the ship getting treated ??
> 
> Did we miss a scene ?


I thought the same thing. I even rewinded and watched again to be sure. Weird.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I'm getting a little tired of the Nathan James getting their asses handed to them by some lunatic in a submarine...


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

No bad guys, no show! Please, don't wish to kill it!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

efilippi said:


> This has bothered me from the start. I have never, that I can recall, seen this actor in any show where he has been a 'good' guy. He is _always_ a villain. So when he popped up in Ship, I immediately assumed his character was not to be trusted. But then I'd say, that's unfair, let the guy play the part and perhaps he will be a good guy and get a more broad-based career.  But I still can't shake it. My gut knows he's a snake and I keep waiting for the reveal.
> 
> Which is a helluva thing to say about an actor, a guy just trying to make a living. I do hope he is a good guy in this show and gets some redemption.


Being typecast as a "bad guy" is money in the bank for a character actor. It's a much longer and more reliable career than most of the alternatives.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

SugarBowl said:


> how did they escape from the oil rig ? The rig was exploding and it went to commercial. When it came back from commercial, everyone was on the ship getting treated ??
> 
> Did we miss a scene ?


No. I would guess that TPTB thought it was too dangerous a stunt to shoot, (at that venue), and didn't try it.

Or, they just wanted a cliffhanger.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm getting a little tired of the Nathan James getting their asses handed to them by some lunatic in a submarine...


Then, you're gonna love next season. Cause, what else they got? Cure's found, ready to distribute.

Unless some new big bad arises before September 6.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

RGM1138 said:


> Then, you're gonna love next season. Cause, what else they got? Cure's found, ready to distribute.
> 
> Unless some new big bad arises before September 6.


I just hate the way that every single frickin' time, either Ramsey wins, or Chandler wins but Ramsey turns it to his advantage.

Throw the good guys a bone once in a while!


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I just hate the way that every single frickin' time, either Ramsey wins, or Chandler wins but Ramsey turns it to his advantage.
> 
> Throw the good guys a bone once in a while!


They may let Ramsey win the battles, and Nathan James play Whack-A-Mole all season and win the war.

But, yes, if the good guys could post a win once in a while, it would be nice. Especially after that massacre Sunday night. And that wasn't even Ramsey. Just some misinformed Cajuns.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

RGM1138 said:


> But, yes, if the good guys could post a win once in a while, it would be nice. Especially after that massacre Sunday night. And that wasn't even Ramsey. Just some misinformed Cajuns.


Who happened to A) have an RPG on them, and B) know where the navy guys were.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Is "lemon wedge + pile of white powder (likely salt or sugar) on a plate" some kind of religious ritual thing?

It *really* didn't seem to be left over food, and they seemed to focus on it I think twice, once definitely at the beginning of the memorial.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

mattack said:


> Is "lemon wedge + pile of white powder (likely salt or sugar) on a plate" some kind of religious ritual thing?
> 
> It *really* didn't seem to be left over food, and they seemed to focus on it I think twice, once definitely at the beginning of the memorial.


Missing man table


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

kdmorse said:


> Missing man table


The local VFW post near my parents (they frequent its restaurant) has a missing man table set up in the lobby area.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> They may let Ramsey win the battles, and Nathan James play Whack-A-Mole all season and win the war.
> 
> But, yes, if the good guys could post a win once in a while, it would be nice. Especially after that massacre Sunday night. And that wasn't even Ramsey. Just some misinformed Cajuns.


I think typical of a show like this, the baddies win most of the battles all season, but the final battle in the last episode, the good guys win, and this season's bad guy is gone, but next season the cycle starts over.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I couldn't quite place the actress who played Valerie (Valkyrie), but IMDb reminded me that she played Alex Rousseau, from LOST. Those wacky hermit Rousseaus with their radio tower transmissions - I should have known.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

SugarBowl said:


> how did they escape from the oil rig ? The rig was exploding and it went to commercial. When it came back from commercial, everyone was on the ship getting treated ??
> 
> Did we miss a scene ?


I thought it was odd they skipped over it also - the helicopter couldn't land - then I am pretty sure they said the away team picked them up.

I was really surprised they killed the Israeli girl - I guess kudos to them for not being afraid to kill off major characters - well - maybe I should say major sub-characters?


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I cheered when the sub went down but the brothers were still talking when the episode ended so I'm worried that they are going to somehow pop back up.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

efilippi said:


> I cheered when the sub went down but the brothers were still talking when the episode ended so I'm worried that they are going to somehow pop back up.


I'm pretty sure the one brother was dead already, and that's one of the things that prompted the scream from Sean. Well, that, and knowing the sub was breaking apart underwater, with no hope of it ever being used again.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

This show does a great job of suspense. It's not the best acting in the world, and the plot tends to be a little silly, but I'm still in because every episode is fun to watch. And as many have said, they nail the naval stuff pretty well (or at least I think so, not being navy, but you can tell that they've got that part to at least FEEL very realistic).


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I didn't know for sure that they were going to kill off the Ramsey boys this season. It was a little unsatisfying that we didn't get to see them get blown into tiny pieces.

Once that sub popped surface, I knew how they were going to take it out.

The shootout at the rocket launcher was pretty intense.

"A damn fine sight?" Well, the Nathan James is damaged and on fire, but okay, I guess.

I see a presidential pardon in Doc Scott's future.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

RGM1138 said:


> "A damn fine sight?" Well, the Nathan James is damaged and on fire, but okay, I guess.
> 
> I see a presidential pardon in Doc Scott's future.


both of these crossed my mind, too.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

My recording ended when the rocket from the land hit the sub. Can I get a recap of whatever else happened?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

MikeCC said:


> I'm pretty sure the one brother was dead already, and that's one of the things that prompted the scream from Sean. Well, that, and knowing the sub was breaking apart underwater, with no hope of it ever being used again.


Yeah, the one with the messed up face was pretty clearly dead.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

zordude said:


> My recording ended when the rocket from the land hit the sub. Can I get a recap of whatever else happened?


Really. Not much. 
They shot at the sub a couple more times both from the ship and from the rocket launcher.
The guys on the sub tried to get everyone to go back to their posts and the lackeys were running for the exits.
The 3 guys at the rocket launcher were all standing (so no question that any of them were severely hurt).
The rest of the away party were told it was over and there was a congratulations from POTUS to the Doc (which is why everyone is thinking presidential pardon).
The brothers were seen on the sub - Sean turned to his brother and then realized he was dead then yelled and I think that was the final shot.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> The brothers were seen on the sub - Sean turned to his brother and then realized he was dead then yelled and I think that was the final shot.


NB that by this time the sub has huge holes in it and is rapidly sinking.


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

Wow, just wow! That's some 10 minutes of action! More than justifies the tv/tivo for another month! "Here's the plan boys....... win!" "Good plan!" Can a destroyer really go from full ahead to full back like that? That must put a huge load on the systems... not to mention crew! All, excellent production stuff! I don't think it was a big deal for the ship to match the speed of the sub though. I know they can haul butt when asked. 

Not sure they can go beyond this point, but I enjoyed every episode I watched.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> NB that by this time the sub has huge holes in it and is rapidly sinking.


Perhaps he'll turn out to be immune to that.

When Dr. Scott strapped on the thigh holster, she was just one small backpack shy of going full Lara Croft.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

danterner said:


> Perhaps he'll turn out to be immune to that.
> 
> When Dr. Scott strapped on the thigh holster, she was just one small backpack shy of going full Lara Croft.


That _was _damn sexy, wasn't it?


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

MikeCC said:


> That _was _damn sexy, wasn't it?


She has the look. And that one errant strand of hair... Grr. 

I am way too old for this.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

efilippi said:


> She has the look.


You could say that...


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

efilippi said:


> She has the look.


She ought to, since she IS Lara Croft.  She was the original live action model for the video games.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

laria said:


> She ought to, since she IS Lara Croft.  She was the original live action model for the video games.


Which is to say, after the video games became popular, she was the second (but, I believe, most popular) model hired to play Lara at convention booths, advertising, etc.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Ok but she's the one everyone knows.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

danterner said:


> When Dr. Scott strapped on the thigh holster, she was just one small backpack shy of going full Lara Croft.


Croft wore two thigh holsters.

--Carlos "and a long pony-tail" V.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> NB that by this time the sub has huge holes in it and is rapidly sinking.


I had to go google "NB". 

and if anyone else is wondering

abbreviation for the Latin "nota bene": used to mark something as particularly important


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Oops, sorry. Sometimes the PhD in me comes out to play.

Go back to your room, PhD! No dinner for YOU!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Which is to say, after the video games became popular, she was the second (but, I believe, most popular) model hired to play Lara at convention booths, advertising, etc.


imdb says, in two different sections:
Mitra appeared as the live action model for "Lara Croft", the lead character in Eidos Interactive's Tomb Raider video game series. She was ranked #46 on the Maxim Hot 100 Women of 2001.

First actress to serve as an original model for Eidos Interactive's Lara Croft (Tomb Raider).

So the latter seems to me to read that she was the game model (but uhh, she doesn't match the measurements of Lara Croft, at least in the PS3 remakes I played)...

and you say she was the live model for events..

someone needs to give citations and/or fix imdb!!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

She was the live action model (booths, advertising, etc) for the majority of TR1 and TR2, but she was the second one overall.










(from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomb_Raider)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mattack said:


> imdb says, in two different sections:
> Mitra appeared as the live action model for "Lara Croft", the lead character in Eidos Interactive's Tomb Raider video game series. She was ranked #46 on the Maxim Hot 100 Women of 2001.
> 
> First actress to serve as an original model for Eidos Interactive's Lara Croft (Tomb Raider).
> ...


She was "the live-action model" in the sense of being a booth babe. She was not involved in the actual production of the game. They just hired her to portray the character at conventions etc.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lara_Croft#Model_portrayal


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I assume that either she survives (they were careful not to show exactly where she was shot), or Lara Croft wants out of the show. Because I can't imagine the writers want her out of the show.

It will be interesting to see how they refocus things next season, now that the Big Bad has been dealt with. Just roaming around solving the problem of the week seems pretty weak to me...


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It will be interesting to see how they refocus things next season, now that the Big Bad has been dealt with. Just roaming around solving the problem of the week seems pretty weak to me...


Seems to me it was originally intended to be Star Trek after the first arc, but they were surprised at how successful it turned out, so they decided to rinse & repeat before settling in. Helicopter & boats as the transporter, captain on the away teams, expendable redshirts, isolated pockets of survivors with their own local situations serving as the planets being explored.

Of course we've now got to get Kirk out of Star Fleet Command and back on the Enterprise but I think the writers will handle that OK.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I wonder if we'll have a time jump between seasons, since the repairs to the Nathan James will take "several months." If the show starts up in time for the NJ to be active again, then that will give the Doc time to recover from her wounds...

I'm a little surprised to learn that there are no locks on the Mississippi below Saint Louis. I guess growing up near several, I assumed they were all along the river.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> <snip>
> It will be interesting to see how they refocus things next season, now that the Big Bad has been dealt with. Just roaming around solving the problem of the week seems pretty weak to me...


agreed, it was almost like, the show expected to be canceled so wrote a wrap up. When the show got renewed they tacked on Mitra being shot as a cliff hanger.

interesting interview with the showrunners Steve Kane and Hank Steinberg http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/last-ship-season-2-finale-820241


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

alyssa said:


> agreed, it was almost like, the show expected to be canceled so wrote a wrap up. When the show got renewed they tacked on Mitra being shot as a cliff hanger.


They did the same thing last year with the Russians. While I think it's a good strategy (give each season some finality while leaving it open to continue), I hope they find a new way to do it for Season 3...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes. It seemed like the 3rd bad guy of the Immunes showed up outta nowhere. I kinda figured they are following the Buffy model of having a single Big Bad each season.

I knew the doc was in trouble the moment she was walking alone in the hallway.
The final shot where her arm collapses was a nice touch.


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

Capt. Kirk got a raw deal, only CNO. Hey, he's all they have, Navy, Army, Air Force. He deserved Chairman of the Joint Chiefs!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Zephyr said:


> Capt. Kirk got a raw deal, only CNO. Hey, he's all they have, Navy, Army, Air Force. He deserved Chairman of the Joint Chiefs!


Or SecNav at a minimum.

I am surprised that there aren't some other military people somewhere. Surely some other unit was deployed to a remote destination.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

markz said:


> I am surprised that there aren't some other military people somewhere. Surely some other unit was deployed to a remote destination.


Like the sub fleet? But that screws up the story. The James is the LAST ship. Gotta accept the basic premise or the whole story is hard to believe.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

That last scene totally did feel like the "post-renewal tacked on wrap up" scene... Personally I thought for sure there was going to be a full on bombing or an assault on the building just as everyone is celebrating (celebrations = someone is about to die). I actually only just watched the first season a couple of months ago so that finale is still fresh in my head - it was pretty much the opposite - it ended mid-chaos with the crew separated and Grandserson Senior's plan unfolding, etc. This was definitely more of a series finale feel with an extra scene added on. 

That said, maybe I'm just jaded from years of TV watcing but I wasn't moved by that cliffhanger at all - they deliberately didn't show where she got shot and even if they did, it WASN'T the head so you know she'll be fine. And if the actress wants out the of the show, then she's dead. Either way is not surprising or engaging. 

I don't know where they're going next season but a better ending would have been an all out assault by the remaining immunes. Like cut from the celebration to outside the hotel as a bunch of crazies with AK47's just storm in


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I didn't realize that this ep was the season finale. If CDR Tom accepts the appointment to CNO, that takes him off the ship. What then for next season?

Well, Doc Rachel got her pardon, as I suspected. But , also, shot. I'm assuming they used a digital flash instead of a blank for the effect, since it was right in her face. Even a 1/4 load would be brutal that close.

I guess my misgivings about POTUS were unfounded. Apparently, he is a good guy. 

Loved the greeting scene in St. Louis. Flags waving, people cheering, slo-mo, music swells, early morning dew. It was like a scene from a Michael Bay film.

Oh, wait.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't look at this episode as a cliff-hanger. To me, it was a proper end of season with a little teaser tacked on for next season. What they did at the end of season 1 was a cliff-hanger. I loath cliff-hangers. By the time the conclusion airs the next season, I never actually care. I almost didn't even watch season 2 because of the way season 1 ended. I'm glad I did. Once the first two episodes of this season were out of the way, I thought the show improved remarkably.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Agreed on the cliff hangers. I never remember what happened at the end of last season anyway. If I like the show, I start the next season. If not, I don't. :up:

Also agreed on the Pres turning bad. That guy just can't play a good hero. Maybe next season....


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> Also agreed on the Pres turning bad. That guy just can't play a good hero. Maybe next season....


I'd expect some major confrontations. Otherwise it's a waste of casting.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

stellie93 said:


> Agreed on the cliff hangers. I never remember what happened at the end of last season anyway.


I usually keep the season finale of a show I really like and watch it again right before the new season starts. Especially with The Last Ship - that really helped me recall what was going on for the start of S2.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

I know this is an older thread, but I wonder about this show from season to season.

We have season 1 and 2 on our TIVO. My wife wanted to watch them...all 23 over the Holiday(s). We used to do this with 24. Anyway, I see that they ordered a Season 3, so what I wondered is if each season is rather complete, or do they leave you hanging? We ask as season 3 doesn't start til the summer of 2016, and we wonder if season 1 and 2 are worth watching now?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

They are pretty self contained. The endings are not really cliff hangers.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

laria said:


> They are pretty self contained. The endings are not really cliff hangers.


Thank you so much. We will be watching!


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

laria said:


> They are pretty self contained. The endings are not really cliff hangers.


Huh????


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

mrdazzo7 said:


> Huh????


Actually I'll amend that. Watched as a whole, I'd agree with that statement (to a degree)... there were cliffhangers at the end of S1 though. But since you can go right to S2 it won't matter.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

And we have no real idea how much Season 3 will or will not be based on Seasons 1-2. They kinda at a natural reset point, but they could easily go either way. I'd say if you intend to watch Season 3, watch 1-2.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

I think Season 2 may have been more complete as they were not sure there would be a season 3.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

mrdazzo7 said:


> Actually I'll amend that. Watched as a whole, I'd agree with that statement (to a degree)... there were cliffhangers at the end of S1 though. But since you can go right to S2 it won't matter.


Hrm, I misremembered where in the storyline S1 ended. Looking back at the episode synopses, I guess it did end on kind of a cliffhanger. The point that I was remembering for some reason as being the end of S1 was the end of S2E2.

But like the others said, the 2 seasons together did wrap up fairly well. The ending was open ended but not really a cliffhanger.


----------

